# Wie gefährlich sind Wespen für meine Koi's?



## mcreal (21. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern mehrmals beobachtet,das eine Wespe auf der Wasseroberfläche lag und zappelte.
Unsere Fischis kamen natürlich gleich neugierig angeschwommen und wollten zu schnappen.:shock
Die erste lebte noch bzw. kämpfte noch ums überleben.
Ich konnte diese noch schnell genug raus keschern,bevor unsere kleine Rasselbande zu schnappen konnte.
Wenn sie noch gelebt hat,hätte sie doch sicherlich zugestochen,wie gefährlich kann das eigentlich für die Fische werden?
Wenn sie direkt im Maul gestochen werden,ist es doch sicherlich genauso gefährlich wie bei uns oder?
Ein paar Stunden später lag wieder ein Wespe auf der Wasseroberfläche,diese war allerdings schon tot.

Nun,viel machen kann man ja dagegen eh nicht,man kann ja (leider) nicht den ganzen Tag am Teich sitzen und Wache halten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind  Wespen für meine Koi's?*

Hi Mike,

von meinen Fischies hab ich jedenfalls in den letzten 20 Jahren noch nie einen eine notgewasserte Wespe, Biene, Hummel fressen sehn, Wespen werden zwar nomentan von meinen Goldrotfedern auch immer angeschwommen, angeschaut und dann aber als "nicht zum Fressen geeignet" ignoriert

MfG Frank


----------



## Andi1104 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind  Wespen für meine Koi's?*

Ich grüße euch,

da habe ich bei mir voriges Jahr ganz was anderes beobachtet.
Da war's auch eine Wespe die auch noch schön im Wasser "rum schwamm".
Mein Graskarpfe hat das gesehen, ist hin geschwommen und hat sich so lange mit ihr gespielt (unter wasser gezogen und wieder ausgelassen) bis Sie tot war.
Dann hat Sie Sie natürlich gefressen ich hätte das auch nie für möglich gehalten.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## bigfoot (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind  Wespen für meine Koi's?*

witzig, die Frage wollte ich heute auch stellen:

die Goldorfen haben sie nicht erwischt - aber ein Frosch hat sie verschluckt!

Sind die gegen das Gift resistent - schwillt das Gewebe nach einem Stich nicht an?


----------



## jenso (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind  Wespen für meine Koi's?*

Unser Sonnenbarsch weiß auch, dass er keine Wespe fressen sollte. Entweder weiß er es instinktiv oder aus Erfahrung. Bei Fröschen konnte ich verschiedenes Verhalten beobachten. Schnappt nicht zu, schnappt zu und spuckt wieder aus, schnappt zu und frisst. Das auch alles von ein und dem selben Frosch.:crazy  In Froschkot konnte ich auch eindeutige Reste von Wespen finden.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind  Wespen für meine Koi's?*



mcreal schrieb:


> Ein paar Stunden später lag wieder ein Wespe auf der Wasseroberfläche,diese war allerdings schon tot.


Hallo Mike,
Bei uns im Garten lag mal ein Wespenhinterleib.... sicherlich von nem Vogel zerlegt. (Und eigentlich sah der auch nicht wirklich frisch aus )

Mein Sohn hat es tatsächlich geschafft, sie damit zu stechen (Barfuss halt) und der Stich tat natürlich weh und er schwoll auch an... wenn auch nicht so extrem, wie bei nem Stich einer lebendigen Wespe.


----------

